# Smirs.com - Anyone bought from them recently?



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ordered a Vostok from them nearly three weeks ago, Meranom didn't have stock.

Different kind of checkout, they sent me a PayPal invoice a couple of days after. Paid it, heard nothing since.

Sent a couple of basic chaser emails but had no reply. I know things aren't moving quickly from Russia at the moment, it's just the lack of a response from them is making me a little edgy.

Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Go straight to PayPal and get a refund. If the service is poor then don't give them money


----------



## Noel59 (Jul 10, 2020)

I have heard other people complain about delivery times from Smits.com.

E-mail Evgeny at [email protected]

Hei s the customer support manager

Noel


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks, it turned up yesterday around the same time as an apologetic email for not keeping me informed.

It was postmarked 3rd July so I can't really complain, with delivery under current circumstances.

Clasp and really stiff Bezel aside I love the watch, waiting on some end links from Meranom to swap the bracelet. Hey it's a Vostok, you shouldn't really complain.


----------

